# When you've just had enough and need a break thread.



## Gracie (Dec 12, 2015)

(Baby grasshopper)


----------



## Gracie (Dec 12, 2015)




----------



## pismoe (Dec 12, 2015)

thanks Gracie , me though , well I'd see how much weight he could bear !!


----------



## eagle1462010 (Dec 12, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Dec 12, 2015)




----------



## Mr. H. (Dec 12, 2015)

Babbies make me happy.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Dec 12, 2015)




----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Dec 12, 2015)

Gracie said:


> (Baby grasshopper)



Awwwwwwww ...


----------



## Gracie (Dec 12, 2015)

Great alarm clock


----------



## eagle1462010 (Dec 12, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Dec 12, 2015)

Soooooooo sleepy


----------



## Gracie (Dec 12, 2015)

Towed truck scares napping guy


----------



## Gracie (Dec 12, 2015)

Hannibal Boxer is watching you!

(I almost peed looking at this one, lol)


----------



## Pogo (Dec 12, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


>


----------



## Gracie (Dec 12, 2015)

Watch me! Dis how yoo doos it!


----------



## Gracie (Dec 12, 2015)

When burned out...dance.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Dec 12, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Dec 12, 2015)

gifbin.com

Where I am finding a bunch. Help keep this thread alive so we can try to stay sane with a break now and then.


----------



## Pogo (Dec 12, 2015)

Gracie said:


> When burned out...dance.



"To the Universe belongs the dancer. He who does not dance does not know what happens." _--- Jesus, quoted in the Acts of John, one of the Gnostic gospels_


----------



## Gracie (Dec 12, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Dec 12, 2015)




----------



## eagle1462010 (Dec 12, 2015)




----------



## eagle1462010 (Dec 12, 2015)

Here's FJB or the dallas guy on a date..............


----------



## Gracie (Dec 12, 2015)

Gracie said:


>


This is me when I get all riled up in a thread and REALLY need a break.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Dec 12, 2015)




----------



## eagle1462010 (Dec 12, 2015)




----------



## eagle1462010 (Dec 12, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## eagle1462010 (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Dec 19, 2015)

Me, when I see Eagle posting


----------



## Gracie (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Dec 19, 2015)

Boxing practice.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## G.T. (Dec 19, 2015)

This threads gold gracie thank u


----------



## eagle1462010 (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Dec 19, 2015)

Backyard waterslide of doom feat.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 19, 2015)

Being all cool and shit until I see GT


----------



## Gracie (Dec 19, 2015)

Aaron when he was a child


----------



## Gracie (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## eagle1462010 (Dec 19, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Being all cool and shit until I see GT


----------



## Gracie (Dec 19, 2015)

NO! It's not time to go back to work!


----------



## Gracie (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Dec 19, 2015)

Patience. Wait for it.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Dec 19, 2015)

Using a playing card to put out candle


----------



## eagle1462010 (Dec 19, 2015)

Yes it is time to go back to work..........
3:30 a.m.  it begins again


----------



## Gracie (Dec 19, 2015)

Us, if we ever got together near a bridge.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## eagle1462010 (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Dec 19, 2015)

Mesmerizing.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 19, 2015)

Bitch slapping a cobra


----------



## Gracie (Dec 19, 2015)

Political bitchslap


----------



## eagle1462010 (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Dec 19, 2015)

Yeah, I be all cool...


----------



## Gracie (Dec 19, 2015)

The cats face...LOL


----------



## Gracie (Dec 19, 2015)

If I fits, I sits. OUCH!


----------



## Gracie (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Dec 19, 2015)

Impressive


----------



## Gracie (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Dec 19, 2015)

Peeky!


----------



## Gracie (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Dec 19, 2015)

The face of the gorilla watching.....priceless


----------



## Gracie (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## Mr. H. (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Dec 19, 2015)

This little girls final face made me pee a little bit. LOL


----------



## Gracie (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Dec 19, 2015)

Ok...this is just awful...and I feel horrible....but I can't help laughing.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Dec 20, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Dec 20, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Dec 20, 2015)

Compliments of the Coffee Shop post I saw in there, lol


----------



## Gracie (Dec 20, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Dec 20, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Dec 20, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Dec 20, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Dec 20, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Dec 20, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Dec 20, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Dec 20, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Dec 20, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Dec 20, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Dec 20, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Dec 20, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Dec 20, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Dec 20, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Dec 20, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Dec 20, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Dec 20, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 19, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 19, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 19, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 19, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 19, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 19, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 19, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 19, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 19, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 19, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 19, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 19, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 19, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 19, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 19, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 19, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 19, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 19, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 19, 2016)

I'm crying....omg....crying.....


----------



## Gracie (Jan 19, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 19, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 19, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 19, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 19, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 19, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 19, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 19, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 19, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 19, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 19, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 19, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 19, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 19, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 19, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 19, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 19, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 19, 2016)

Worst way to be woken up, ever.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 19, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 19, 2016)

Did you catch that? Yeahhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Gracie (Jan 19, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 19, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 19, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 19, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 19, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 19, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 19, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 19, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 19, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 19, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 19, 2016)

You dint see nuffin!


----------



## Gracie (Jan 19, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 19, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 19, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 19, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 19, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 19, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 19, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 19, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 19, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 19, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 19, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 19, 2016)

Ok. Thats enough.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 19, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 19, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 19, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 19, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 19, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 19, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 19, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 19, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 19, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 19, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Jan 22, 2016)

Coffee break~


----------



## Eaglewings (Jan 22, 2016)

Pogo said:


>



  Hysterical~










,


----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## mdk (Jan 28, 2016)

This helps me regroup when I feel cross. lol


----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)

mdk said:


> This helps me regroup when I feel cross. lol


That is so cute! Funny, but gallantwarrior looks at goats too when he is feeling not so spiffy.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## mdk (Jan 28, 2016)

It help grounds me as well. lol


----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)

mdk said:


> It help grounds me as well. lol


Have you noticed I have been posting like a crazy woman in pic threads, zen stories, etc? Been trying to ground myself for a couple of days now. It's good therapy.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## mdk (Jan 28, 2016)

Gracie said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > It help grounds me as well. lol
> ...



I can relate. I feel untethered recently.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)

mdk said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...


Anything I can do?


----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)

mdk 
maybe you need a quest too?


----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)

Or maybe you need this, MDK?


----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## mdk (Jan 28, 2016)

Gracie said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



That is quite thoughtful of you to ask. I spent some time digging and that helped but I am still wobbly


----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)

mdk said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...



I can relate. I think my saving grace (pun not intended) was the Soul Candy thread I started. I am still woozy myself, but this thread seems to be helping a lot. At least I am talking! Mostly I was just posting pics and quotes the past few days.

Anyway....when and if you wanna talk....you can always pm me. Or..just enjoy some funnies I find. Or go to the Soul Candy thread. Worked for me. Might for you.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)

Ducky booties! ADORABLE!


----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)

Gracie used to do this with her lambie toy.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)

I would look like that too.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)

Just a FYI.....peanut butter and dogs is NOT A GOOD MIX. If they have allergies...you have a dead dog. Or so many vets say. Better safe than....crying.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## mdk (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)

I found a new one for Coyote!


----------



## Kat (Jan 28, 2016)

These are hysterical!


----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)

I want this cat.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)

Another one for Coyote


----------



## Gracie (Jan 29, 2016)




----------



## Coyote (Jan 29, 2016)

Gracie said:


> I found a new one for Coyote!




AWESOME! Love it!


----------



## Kat (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 5, 2016)

Funny!!! Gonna steal some for my Pinterest!


----------



## Kat (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 5, 2016)

YES YES YES


----------



## Kat (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 5, 2016)

ROTFLMAO @ these


----------



## Gracie (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 5, 2016)

Kat said:


>


I peed myself with that one!


----------



## Kat (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 5, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...





ROTFL!!


----------



## Kat (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 5, 2016)

Well...I am immature and childish, so....I guess fart jokes are still a major funny for me.


----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 6, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



I find this to be so funny too~


----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 6, 2016)




----------



## PredFan (Feb 6, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 6, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 11, 2016)

My go to place....ahh. So glad it's here.

Anyway......to carry on.......(no offense to asians)


----------



## Gracie (Feb 11, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 11, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 11, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 11, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 11, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 11, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 11, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 11, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 11, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 11, 2016)

Gracie said:


> My go to place....ahh. So glad it's here.
> 
> Anyway......to carry on.......(no offense to asians)










.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 11, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 11, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 11, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 11, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 11, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 11, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 11, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 11, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 11, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 11, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 11, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 11, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 11, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 11, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 11, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 11, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 11, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 11, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 11, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 11, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 11, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 11, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 11, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 11, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 11, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 12, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 12, 2016)

That wouldn't be me. I hate hot feet. I stand outside and spray them with the hose, then get in bed with my feet out and the fan on them. Even during the winter.


----------



## Kat (Feb 12, 2016)

LOL Same here actually. Don't like them freezing either, but usually they are way warm.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 12, 2016)

If they get TOO cold, I cramp up.


----------



## Kat (Feb 12, 2016)

Oh ugh. I need to go post in the Hate it when....feet cramps!!! yeeouch!


----------



## Gracie (Feb 12, 2016)

When mine get TOO cold, only way to get them uncramped is to stick them in the tub and run warm water over them.


----------



## Kat (Feb 12, 2016)

That is good, IF I can walk.


----------



## Kat (Feb 12, 2016)

That time. Can't hold eyes open. Say Goodnight Gracie


----------



## Gracie (Feb 12, 2016)

Night, Kat.


----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 12, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 12, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 12, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 12, 2016)

Eaglewings said:


>


I actually read that with his voice in my head.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 13, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 13, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 13, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 13, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 13, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 13, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 13, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 13, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 13, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 13, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 13, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 13, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 13, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 13, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 13, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 13, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 13, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 13, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 13, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 13, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 13, 2016)

The Ostrich Gang Strikes Again!


----------



## Gracie (Feb 13, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 13, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 13, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 13, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 13, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 13, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 13, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 14, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 14, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 14, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 14, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 14, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 14, 2016)

LOL Gracie. These latest are a hoot!


----------



## Pogo (Feb 15, 2016)

Gracie said:


>



​
Guest appearance by Lumpy 1 at 1:39!


----------



## Gracie (Feb 15, 2016)

This one busts me up:


----------



## Gracie (Feb 15, 2016)

1:38 mark is staff laughing at Dottie


----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 16, 2016)

Gracie said:


> 1:38 mark is staff laughing at Dottie


So fucking funny...


----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 16, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 16, 2016)

I love Bat Dad~


----------



## Gracie (Feb 23, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 23, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 23, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 23, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 23, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 23, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 23, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 23, 2016)




----------



## Coyote (Feb 23, 2016)

Sometimes a nerd is...just a nerd


----------



## Gracie (Feb 23, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 23, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 23, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 23, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 23, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 23, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 23, 2016)

A very slothy kith! Thlurp!


----------



## Gracie (Feb 23, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 23, 2016)

Anyone see my kid? I can't find him.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 23, 2016)

You may call me Your Royal Diva from now on, hoomin.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 23, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 23, 2016)

I see you! 

Yeah? I see you too!


----------



## Gracie (Feb 23, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 23, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 23, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 23, 2016)

Pug Kitheth

Carla_Danger


----------



## Gracie (Feb 23, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 23, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 23, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 23, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 23, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 23, 2016)




----------



## Carla_Danger (Feb 23, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Pug Kitheth
> 
> Carla_Danger





That is just stinking cute!


----------



## Gracie (Feb 23, 2016)

Every damn time I see a pug...CARLA DANGER starts running thru my head. Tis yer own fault for having such adorable pups.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Feb 23, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Every damn time I see a pug...CARLA DANGER starts running thru my head. Tis yer own fault for having such adorable pups.




Here's one I took several weeks ago. Mason, the one on the left is getting old.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 23, 2016)

Aww. Mr GreyHairyFace is still adorable! how old is he? Karma will be 9 in July but she is a blondie so her white face is not that noticeable. Moki just turned 11.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Feb 23, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Aww. Mr GreyHairyFace is still adorable! how old is he? Karma will be 9 in July but she is a blondie so her white face is not that noticeable. Moki just turned 11.




He'll be 11 in July.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 23, 2016)

You have5 or 6 more years with him! Vet that used to see Moki said he has cancer and only has about a year. That was 2 years ago. He is still hanging in there, chasing seagulls, rolling around in my van's pillows messing it all up, pooping and eating just fine. Hang in there. He could live to 18 or longer! Hell, my cat lived to 23 with one eye and no teeth! Bone cancer got him though otherwise he would still be here playing pattycake with me.


----------



## Kat (Feb 24, 2016)

Love these little guys!


----------



## Kat (Feb 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 24, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 29, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 29, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 29, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 2, 2016)

The look on this cats face is just...amazing and hilarious!


----------



## Gracie (Mar 2, 2016)

omg....still peeing....LOL


----------



## Gracie (Mar 2, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 2, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 2, 2016)

This. is. HILARIOUS.


----------



## Kat (Mar 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 7, 2016)

I hate Auto correct!!!  ROTFL


----------



## Kat (Mar 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 7, 2016)

Where did it go? ^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Kat (Mar 8, 2016)




----------



## strollingbones (Mar 8, 2016)

Transform Caterpillars Into Butterflies With a Simple Click


----------



## Gracie (Mar 8, 2016)

I love that website, Bones. Gonna go browse it later when my fingers stop throbbing.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 9, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 9, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 9, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 9, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 9, 2016)

Signage: Do not tease the manta rays.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 9, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 9, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 9, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 9, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 9, 2016)

The ending is hilarious


----------



## Gracie (Mar 9, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 23, 2016)




----------



## Moonglow (Mar 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 23, 2016)

Moonglow said:


>


----------



## Kat (Mar 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 24, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 24, 2016)

You ok, Kat?


----------



## Kat (Mar 24, 2016)

Yessum. I am good!


----------



## Gracie (Mar 24, 2016)

Ok. Just thought I'd ask, lol.

Continue on!

I'm off to bed soon so I'll probably catch ya later.


----------



## Kat (Mar 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 24, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 9, 2016)

1. “Everybody is a genius. But if you judge a fish by its ability to climb a tree, it will live its whole life believing that it is stupid.” – Albert Einstein

2. “Before you diagnose yourself with depression or low self-esteem, first make sure that you are not, in fact, just surrounded by assholes.” – Sigmund Freud

3. “In seeking happiness for others, you will find it in yourself.” – Unknown

4. “Love is a verb. Love – the feeling – is a fruit of love, the verb.” – Stephen Covey

5. “Everything can be taken from a man but one thing: the last of the human freedoms—to choose one’s attitude in any given set of circumstances, to choose one’s own way.” – Viktor Frankl

6. “He who fears he will suffer, already suffers because he fears.” – Michel De Montaigne

7. “Success is stumbling from failure to failure with no loss of enthusiasm.” – Winston Churchill

8. “You must be the change you wish to see in the world.” – Gandhi


9. “When one door of happiness closes, another opens, but often we look so long at the closed door that we do not see the one that has been opened for us.” – Helen Keller

10. “Challenges is what makes life interesting and overcoming them is what makes life meaningful.” – Joshua J. Marine

11. “If you want happiness for an hour – take a nap. If you want happiness for a day – go fishing. If you want happiness for a year – inherit a fortune. If you want happiness for a life time – help someone else.” – Chinese proverb

12. “Life is never made unbearable by circumstances, but only by lack of meaning and purpose.” – Viktor Frankl

13. “A mind that is stretched by a new experience can never go back to its old dimensions.” – Oliver Wendell Holmes

14. “Life is really simple, but we insist on making it complicated.” – Confucius

15. “Many people are passionate, but because of their limiting beliefs about who they are and what they can do, they never take actions that could make their dream a reality” – Anthony Robins

16. “True success is overcoming the fear of being unsuccessful.” – Paul Sweeney

17. “The only way that we can live is if we grow. The only way we can grow is if we change. The only way we can change is if we learn. The only way we can learn is if we are exposed. And the only way that we are exposed is if we throw ourselves into the open.” – C. Joybell

18. “If you don’t like something, change it. If you can’t change it, change the way you think about it.” – Mary Engelbreit

19. “A life spent making mistakes is not only more honorable, but more useful than a life spent doing nothing.” – George Bernhard Shaw

20. “Time is too slow for those who wait, too swift for those who fear, too long for those who grieve, too short for those who rejoice, but for those who love, time is eternity.” – Henry van Dyke

21. “I would rather die a meaningful death than to live a meaningless life.” – Corazon Aquino

22. “God, grant me the serenity to accept the things I cannot change, the courage to change the things I can, and the wisdom to know the difference.” – Reinhold Niebuhr

23. “Most people do not listen with the intent to understand; they listen with the intent to reply.” – Stephen Covey

24. “We think sometimes that poverty is only being hungry, naked and homeless. The poverty of being unwanted, unloved and uncared for is the greatest poverty. We must start in our own homes to remedy this kind of poverty.” – Mother Theresa

25. “Yesterday is history, tomorrow is a mystery, today is a gift of God, which is why we call it the present.” – Bil Keane

26. “Falling in love is not a choice. To stay in love is.” – Unknown

27. “The most beautiful people we have known are those who have known defeat, known suffering, known struggle, known loss, and have found their way out of the depths. These persons have an appreciation, sensitivity, and an understanding of life that fills them with compassion, gentleness, and a deep loving concern. Beautiful people do not just happen.” – Elisabeth Kübler-Ross

28. “The world as we have created it is a process of our thinking. It cannot be changed without changing our thinking.” – Albert Einstein


----------



## Gracie (Apr 9, 2016)

*62 CONTRADICTION—Old & New Testaments

From Innvista | A wealth of information on a variety of natural and holistic topics
Old and New Testaments*







1.There were giants before the Flood. Gen.6:4.
All, except Noah and his family, were destroyed in the Flood. Gen.7:21-23; 2 Pet.2:5.
There were giants after the Flood. Num.13:33.


It is wrong to lend money with interest. Lev.25:36, 37; Ex.22:25; Deut.23:19, 20; Ezek.22:12; Neh.5:7,10.
It is wrong to lend money without interest. Mt.25:27; Lk.19:23-27.
24,000 died in the plague. Num.25:9.
23,000 died in the plague. 1 Cor.10:8.
God blesses the wine. Gen.27:27,28; Deut.7:13.
God gives wine to gladden the heart. Ps.104:14,15.
Jesus' first miracle was turning water into wine. Jn.2:1-11.
It is good to refrain from drinking wine. Rom.14:21.
The fathers of the twelve tribes are listed. Gen.49:2-28.
Twelve different fathers are listed. Rev.7:4-8.
An eye for an eye, etc. Ex.21:23-25; Lev.24:20; Deut.19:21.
Turn the other cheek. Mt.5:38-40; Lk.6:27-29.
Arphaxad was the father of Salah. Gen.11:12.
Arphaxad was the grandfather of Salah. Lk.3:35,36.
The circumcision covenant was forever. Gen.17:10-13.
The circumcision covenant was of no importance. Gal.6:15.
God made Solomon the wisest king that ever lived, stating there would never be another like him. 1 Ki.3:12.
Jesus said that he was greater than Solomon. Mt.12:42; Lk.11:31.
Ahimalech was the high priest when David ate the shewbread. 1 Sam.21:1-6.
Abiathar was the high priest when David ate the shewbread. Mk.2:26.
Lot committed incest with his two daughters. Gen.19:30-38.
Lot was a righteous man. 2 Pet.2:7,8.
God promises Abraham the land of Canaan. Gen.17:8.
Abraham died without gaining the promise. Acts 7:2-5; Heb.11:8,13.
God tempts. Gen.22:1.
Satan tempts. 1 Cor.7:5.
God allows temptation. Job 1:8-12; Job 2:3-7.
God tempts no one. Jms.1:13.
Everything happens by chance. Ecc.9:11,12.
Noah was righteous. Gen.7:1.
Job was righteous. Job 1:1,8; Job 2:3.
Zechariah and Elizabeth were righteous. Lk.1:5,6.
Some men are righteous. Jms.5:16; 1 Jn.3:7.
No one is righteous. Rom.3:10,23; 1 Jn.1:8-10.
The law was given directly to Moses. Deut.10:1-5.
The law was given through angels. Gal.3:19.
Abraham had two sons, Ishmael and Isaac. Gen.16:15; Gen.21:1,3,9; Gal.4:22.
Abraham had several other sons. Gen.25:1,2.
Abraham had only one son. Heb.11:17.
Jacob was buried in a cave at Machpelah bought from Ephron the Hittite. Gen.50:13.
Jacob was buried in a sepulchre at Sychem bought from the sons of Hamor. Acts 7:15,16.
God approves the making of vows. Num.30:1,2.
Jesus forbids the making of vows. Mt.5:33-37.
"God" and "Jesus" are one in the same. Jn.10:30.
Some castrates will receive special rewards. Is.56:4,5.
Men are encouraged to consider making themselves castrates. Mt.19:12.
A castrate can not enter the assembly of God. Deut.23:1.
A man can divorce his wife for any reason and both can remarry. Deut.24:1,2.
Divorce is wrong and remarriage is adultery. Mk.10:11,12.
Adam sinned, therefore all men are condemned to death. Rom.5:12,19; 1 Cor.15:22.
Children are not to suffer for their parent's sins. Deut.24:16; 2 Ki.14:6; 2 Chr.25:4; Ezek.18:20.
God is vengeful. Gen.4:15; Deut.32:35; Ezek.25:14-17; Nah.1:2; Rom.12:19; Heb.10:30.
God is a warrior. Ex.15:3; Is.42:13; Ps.24:8.
God is a consuming fire. Deut.4:24; Deut.9:3; Heb.12:29.
God is jealous. Ex.20:5; Ex.34:14; Deut.4:24; Deut.5:9; Deut.6:15; Deut.29:20; Deut.32:21.
God murders and kills. Num.31:7,17; Deut.20:16,17; Josh.10:40; Jud.14:19; Ezek.9:5,6; Num.11:33.
God is angry. Num.32:14; Num.25:3,4; Deut.6:15; Deut.9:7,8; Deut.29:20; Deut.32:21; Ps.7:11; Ps.78:49; Jer.4:8; Jer.17:4; Jer.32:30,31; Zeph.2:2; 2 Sam.22:8,9; Ezek.6:12.
God is love and peace. 2 Cor.13:11,14; 1 Jn.4:8,16; Rom.15:33.
God's spirit inspires love, peace, etc. Gal.5:22,23.
God never changes. Mal.3:6.
Elijah went up to heaven. 2 Ki.2:11.
A man, known to Paul, went up to heaven. 2 Cor.12:2-4.
Enoch went "to heaven". Gen.5:24; Heb.11:5.
Only "Jesus" ever went up to heaven. Jn.3:13.
God does not change his mind. Numb.23:19; Is.40:8; Jms.1:17.
God does change his mind. Gen.6:6,7; Ex.32:14; Num.14:20; 1 Sam.15:35; 2 Sam.24:16.
Abraham saw God. Gen.12:7; Gen.17:1; Gen.26:2.
Isaac saw God. Ge. 26:1-3.
Jacob saw God. Gen.32:30.
Moses saw God. Ex.3:16; Ex.33:11.
Job saw God. Job 42:5.
Amos saw God. Amos 7: 7.
Many saw God. Ex.24:9-11.
No man can see God and live. Ex.33:20; Jn.1:18; 1 Jn.4:12.
The Israelites are instructed to mark their houses so that God will know to bypass them. Ex.12:13.
God knows all things at all times. Prov.15: 3; Jer.16:17; Jer.23:24; Heb.4:13.
God confused the language at Babel. Gen.11:9.
God is not the author of confusion. 1 Cor.14:33.
It was impossible for God and Judah together to defeat the enemy. Jud.1:19.
Nothing is impossible for God. Lk.1:37.
It is wrong to be able to tell good from evil. Gen.2:17.
Only a mature person is able to tell good from evil. Heb.5:13,14.
God prohibits killing. Ex.20:13; Deut.5:17; Mk.10:19; Lk.18:20; Rom.13:9; Jms.2:11.
God orders killing. Ex.32:27; Deut.7:2; Deut.13:9,15; Deut.20:17; Josh. 10:40; 2 Ki.19:35; Ezek. 9:4-6.
Sacrifices were to take away sin. Num.15:24-28.
"Jesus" sacrifice took away sins. Heb.10:12; Heb.9:26-28.
Sacrifices never take away sin. Heb.10:11.
God is sometimes angry. Deut.6:15; Deut.9:7,8; Deut.29:20; Deut.32:22.
Anger is a sin. Mt.5:22.
"God" destroys his enemies. Deut.7:9,10.
"Jesus" said to love your enemies. Mt.5:44,45.
God shows no mercy to some. Ex.4:21; Josh.11:20.
God is merciful to all. Deut.4:31; Lk.6:36; Jms.5:11.
God decides who will be deaf, dumb, and blind. Ex.4:11.
God is no respecter of persons. 2 Sam.14:14; 2 Chr.19:7; Acts 10:34; Rom.2:11.
Satan deceives. Rev.12:9.
God deceives. Ezek.14:9; 2 Thess.2:11.
God cannot lie and hates lying. Prov.12:22; Heb.6:18.
God condones lying. 1 Ki.22:22,23; 2 Chr.18:21,22.
The Spirit of God is truth. Jn.14:17; Jn.15:26; Jn.16:13; 1 Jn.4:6; 1 Jn.5:6.
The Spirit of God is a lying or evil spirit. 1 Sam.16:14-16,23; 1 Sam.18:10; 1 Sam.19:9; 1 Ki.22:22,23; 2 Chr.18:21,22.
God dwells in thick darkness. 1 Ki.8:12; 2 Chr.6:1; Ps.18:11.
God dwells in unapproachable light. 1 Ti.6:16.
The linage was: Joram, Ahaziah, Joash, Amaziah, Asariah, Jotham. 1 Chr.3:11,12.
The linage was: Joram, Ozias, Joatham, etc. Mt.1:8,9.
The righteous are "persecuted" while the wicked are "blessed". Job 2:3-6; Job 21:7-15; 2 Ti.3:12.
The righteous are "blessed" while the wicked are "destroyed". Ps.55:23; Ps.92:12-14; Prov.10:2,3,27-32; Prov.12:2,21.
God told David to build a "house" for him. 2 Sam.7:4-6.
God told David not to build a "house" for him. 1 Chr.22:8; 1 Chr.28:2,3.
God said the David's son should build a "house" for him. 1 Ki.8:19; 1 Chr.22:9,10; Acts 7:47.
God said that he does not dwell in places made with hands. Acts 7:48; Acts 17:24.
God's anger does not last forever. Ps.30:5; Jer.3:12; Mic.7:18.
God's anger does last forever. Jer.17:4; Mt.25:46.
The earth was established forever. Ps.78:69; Ecc.1:4.
The earth will someday perish. Ps.102:25,26; Mt.24:35; Mk.13:31; Lk.21:33; Heb.1:10,11; 2 Pet.3:10.
Wisdom makes a man happy. Prov.3:13.
Seek wisdom. Prov.4:7; Prov.19:8.
God gives wisdom. Jms.1:5.
Wisdom is foolishness. 1 Cor.1:19,20; 1 Cor.3:18-20.
The godly obtain favor from God. Prov.12:2; Rom.8:28.
The godly will be persecuted and scourged. 2 Tim.3:12; Heb.12:6.
It is wise to understand your future direction. Prov.14:8.
Take no thought for tomorrow. God will take care of you. Mt.6:25-34.
Do not answer a fool, otherwise you become foolish, too. Prov.26:4.
Answer a fool; otherwise, he will think himself wise. Prov.26:5.
God's word is true. Prov.30:5.
God deceives. Jer.20:7; Ezek.14:9; 2 Thess.2:11,12.
God made the wicked to be destroyed. Prov.16:4.
God deceives the wicked so they will be destroyed. 2 Thes.2:11,12.
God wants all to be saved. 1 Tim.2:3,4; 2 Pet.3:9.
The fear of God keeps men from evil. Prov.8:13; Prov.16:6.
Fear came on those baptized. Acts 2:41-43.
Cast out all fear because fear is torment. 1 Jn.4:18.
The simple believe everything, but a wise man looks carefully. Prov.14:15.
Believe as little children; otherwise, you cannot enter the kingdom of heaven. Mt.18:3; Lk.18:17.
God alone created heaven and earth. Is.44:24.
He had help. Jn.1:1-4.
Some sow wheat but reap thorns. Jer.12:13.
Some will sow but never reap anything. Mic.6:15.
Some will never sow but will still reap. Mt.25:26; Lk.19:22.
The law was not good. Ezek.20:25.
The law was good. Rom.7:12; 1 Tim.1:8.
Two dead persons were raised by Jesus. Mt.9:18-25; Jn.11:38-44.
Dead children were raised before the time of Jesus. 1 Ki. 17:17-23; 2 Ki.4:32-37.
Jesus was the first to be raised from the dead. Acts 26:23.
The law distinguishes between clean and unclean foods. Lev.10 and 11; Deut.14.
Paul says that all foods are clean. 1 Tim.4: 1-4.
A "heavenly voice" told Peter the same thing. Acts 11: 6-9.
Jesus states that there is no such distinction. Mk.7:14,15.
Jesus also states the permanence of the law. Mt.5:17-19; Lk.16:17.
The chief priest rends his clothes at Jesus' trial. Mt.26:65; Mk.14:63.
The chief priest is not to rend his clothes. Lev.21:10.
Do not covet anything. Ex.20:17.
Seek another's wealth. 1 Cor.10:24.
David was a begotten son. Ps.2:7.
Jesus was the only begotten son. Jn.1:17,18.
Jesus was to be buried with others. Is. 53:9. _(This is often quoted as referring to Jesus.)_ 
Jesus was buried alone. Mt.27:58-60; Mk.15:45,46; Lk.23:52,53; Jn.19:40-42.
Jesus lists "defraud not" as one of the commandments. Mk.10:19.
There is no such commandment. Ex.20:3-17.
God shows no injustice or partiality. 2 Chr.19:7; Acts 10:34; Rom.2:11.
God shows mercy or hardens whom he chooses. Ex. 33:19; Rom.9:15,18.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 9, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 9, 2016)

StumbleUpon

cool REAL photos


----------



## OldLady (Apr 15, 2016)

Gracie said:


> 1. “Everybody is a genius. But if you judge a fish by its ability to climb a tree, it will live its whole life believing that it is stupid.” – Albert Einstein
> 
> 2. “Before you diagnose yourself with depression or low self-esteem, first make sure that you are not, in fact, just surrounded by assholes.” – Sigmund Freud
> 
> ...


Thanks.  I really liked #1 and #14.


----------



## Kat (Apr 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 16, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 20, 2016)

The Search Is Over, These Are The Stupidest People On The Internet


----------



## Gracie (Apr 29, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 29, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 29, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 29, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 29, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 29, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 29, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 29, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 29, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 29, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 29, 2016)

This. Is. Awesome!

StumbleUpon


----------



## Gracie (Apr 29, 2016)

Adorable wolf cub and baby bear playing..and are still together 6 years later.

Vid


----------



## Gracie (Apr 29, 2016)

Ok..this is some deep thinking. Keep reading. Wow.

*The Egg*

By: Andy Weir


_You were on your way home when you died.

It was a car accident. Nothing particularly remarkable, but fatal nonetheless. You left behind a wife and two children. It was a painless death. The EMTs tried their best to save you, but to no avail. Your body was so utterly shattered you were better off, trust me.

And that’s when you met me.

“What… what happened?” You asked. “Where am I?”

“You died,” I said, matter-of-factly. No point in mincing words._

_“There was a… a truck and it was skidding…”

“Yup,” I said.

“I… I died?”

“Yup. But don’t feel bad about it. Everyone dies,” I said.

You looked around. There was nothingness. Just you and me. “What is this place?” You asked. “Is this the afterlife?”

“More or less,” I said.

“Are you god?” You asked.

“Yup,” I replied. “I’m God.”

“My kids… my wife,” you said.

“What about them?”

“Will they be all right?”

“That’s what I like to see,” I said. “You just died and your main concern is for your family. That’s good stuff right there.”

You looked at me with fascination. To you, I didn’t look like God. I just looked like some man. Or possibly a woman. Some vague authority figure, maybe. More of a grammar school teacher than the almighty.

“Don’t worry,” I said. “They’ll be fine. Your kids will remember you as perfect in every way. They didn’t have time to grow contempt for you. Your wife will cry on the outside, but will be secretly relieved. To be fair, your marriage was falling apart. If it’s any consolation, she’ll feel very guilty for feeling relieved.”

“Oh,” you said. “So what happens now? Do I go to heaven or hell or something?”

“Neither,” I said. “You’ll be reincarnated.”

“Ah,” you said. “So the Hindus were right,”

“All religions are right in their own way,” I said. “Walk with me.”

You followed along as we strode through the void. “Where are we going?”

“Nowhere in particular,” I said. “It’s just nice to walk while we talk.”

“So what’s the point, then?” You asked. “When I get reborn, I’ll just be a blank slate, right? A baby. So all my experiences and everything I did in this life won’t matter.”

“Not so!” I said. “You have within you all the knowledge and experiences of all your past lives. You just don’t remember them right now.”

I stopped walking and took you by the shoulders. “Your soul is more magnificent, beautiful, and gigantic than you can possibly imagine. A human mind can only contain a tiny fraction of what you are. It’s like sticking your finger in a glass of water to see if it’s hot or cold. You put a tiny part of yourself into the vessel, and when you bring it back out, you’ve gained all the experiences it had.

“You’ve been in a human for the last 48 years, so you haven’t stretched out yet and felt the rest of your immense consciousness. If we hung out here for long enough, you’d start remembering everything. But there’s no point to doing that between each life.”

“How many times have I been reincarnated, then?”

“Oh lots. Lots and lots. An in to lots of different lives.” I said. “This time around, you’ll be a Chinese peasant girl in 540 AD.”

“Wait, what?” You stammered. “You’re sending me back in time?”

“Well, I guess technically. Time, as you know it, only exists in your universe. Things are different where I come from.”

“Where you come from?” You said.

“Oh sure,” I explained “I come from somewhere. Somewhere else. And there are others like me. I know you’ll want to know what it’s like there, but honestly you wouldn’t understand.”

“Oh,” you said, a little let down. “But wait. If I get reincarnated to other places in time, I could have interacted with myself at some point.”

“Sure. Happens all the time. And with both lives only aware of their own lifespan you don’t even know it’s happening.”

“So what’s the point of it all?”

“Seriously?” I asked. “Seriously? You’re asking me for the meaning of life? Isn’t that a little stereotypical?”

“Well it’s a reasonable question,” you persisted.

I looked you in the eye. “The meaning of life, the reason I made this whole universe, is for you to mature.”

“You mean mankind? You want us to mature?”

“No, just you. I made this whole universe for you. With each new life you grow and mature and become a larger and greater intellect.”_

_“Just me? What about everyone else?”

“There is no one else,” I said. “In this universe, there’s just you and me.”

You stared blankly at me. “But all the people on earth…”

“All you. Different incarnations of you.”

“Wait. I’m everyone!?”

“Now you’re getting it,” I said, with a congratulatory slap on the back.

“I’m every human being who ever lived?”

“Or who will ever live, yes.”

“I’m Abraham Lincoln?”

“And you’re John Wilkes Booth, too,” I added.

“I’m Hitler?” You said, appalled.

“And you’re the millions he killed.”

“I’m Jesus?”

“And you’re everyone who followed him.”

You fell silent.

“Every time you victimized someone,” I said, “you were victimizing yourself. Every act of kindness you’ve done, you’ve done to yourself. Every happy and sad moment ever experienced by any human was, or will be, experienced by you.”

You thought for a long time.

“Why?” You asked me. “Why do all this?”

“Because someday, you will become like me. Because that’s what you are. You’re one of my kind. You’re my child.”

“Whoa,” you said, incredulous. “You mean I’m a god?”

“No. Not yet. You’re a fetus. You’re still growing. Once you’ve lived every human life throughout all time, you will have grown enough to be born.”

“So the whole universe,” you said, “it’s just…”

“An egg.” I answered. “Now it’s time for you to move on to your next life.”

And I sent you on your way._


----------



## Gracie (Apr 29, 2016)

StumbleUpon

Live cams


----------



## Gracie (Apr 29, 2016)

F*ck That: An Honest Meditation


----------



## Kat (May 10, 2016)

It's that garlic. Trust me. You can't mask it. You can't brush it away......and it can be smelled a mile away even if you breathe through your nose.

Love the kitty though.. LOL


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (May 10, 2016)

eagle1462010 said:


>



  I call rip off....
The real story.


----------



## Kat (May 10, 2016)

ewwwwwww I don't wanna see that. the still shot is bad enough


----------



## OldLady (May 12, 2016)

A hundred thank you's, Gracie!  Glad I stumbled in.


----------



## Gracie (May 27, 2016)

Kitty haiku

Printer comes alive.
Game time! Must kill paper mice,
shred... shred.. shred... What mess?

Give cat pill... visit
to outpatients. Remember!
No more pill for cat!

I wash your face in
the morning, so you are clean
to pamper me now!

Humans like furr-ball
gifts, they wrap them in tissue!
Today must leave more.

Black cat like magnet,
attracts light material.
Classic cat artwork.

Denim needs clawing.
I call it my cat artwork,
sure, it's a cat thing.

I dream of many
mice, running, hiding, a quick
pounce... and then no more.

A small Mraw gets your
attention, I have chosen
you to be my slave.

Negotiating No-man's land:
carpet alive.
Flea season again!

I need a new toy,
tail of black dog keeps good time,
pounce! good dog! good dog!

The rule for today;
touch my tail, I shred your hand.
New rule tomorrow.

In deep sleep hear sound
cat vomit hairball somewhere
will find in morning.

Cat, fearless hunter
leaves 'presents' for me near door
next time I'll wear shoes!

Grace personified,
I leap into the window,
I meant to do that.

Night. Now come night-mice.
I chase them 'round on loud feet.
You can't see them too?

Blur of motion, then -
silence, me, a paper bag.
What is so funny?

You never feed me.
Perhaps I'll sleep on your face.
That will sure show you.

The mighty hunter
returns with gifts of plump birds -
your foot just squashed one.

You must scratch me there!
Yes, above my tail! Behold,
elevator butt.

You're always typing.
Well, let's see you ignore my
sitting on your hands.






We're almost equals,
I purr to show I love you.
Want to smell my butt?

My small cardboard box.
You cannot see me if I
can just hide my head.

Terrible battle.
I fought for hours. Come and see!
What's a 'tax return'?

Kitty likes plastic.
Confuses for litter box.
Don't leave tarp around.

Small brave carnivores,
kill pine cones and mosquitoes,
fear vacuum cleaner!

Want to trim my claws?
Don't even think about it!
My yelps will wake dead.

I want to be close
to you. Can I fit my head
inside your armpit?

Wanna go outside.
Oh, no! Help! I got outside!
Let me back inside!

Oh no! Big One
has been trapped by newspaper!
Cat to the rescue!

Humans are so strange.
Mine lies still in bed, then screams!
My claws aren't that sharp...

Cats miaow out of angst,
"Thumbs! If only we had thumbs!
We could break so much!"

Litter tray not here?
You must have moved it again,
I'll go in the sink.

The Big Ones snore now.
Every room is dark and cold,
Time for "Cup Hockey."

Yes, I spilled the tea,
but it was an accident.
I needed the spoon.

Rip! Tear! Shred! Destroy!
Oh no! Mommie's home! Look mom...
Bad dogs! Very bad dogs!

* I puff up my tail
at the cat in the bathroom.
What is a mirror?

* I only want you
To pay attention to me...
when I want you to.


----------



## Gracie (May 27, 2016)

*Dog Haiku*

I love my human;
Thus I perfume myself with
This long-rotten squirrel.

I lie belly-up
In the sunshine, happier than
You ever will be

Today I sniffed
Many dog behinds-I celebrate
By kissing your face.

I sound the alarm!
Paper boy-come to kill us all
Look! Look! Look! Look! Look!

I sound the alarm!
Garbage man-come to kill us all
Look! Look! Look! Look! Look!

I lift my leg and
Whiz on each bush. Hello, Spot-
Sniff this and weep!

How do I love thee?
The ways are numberless as
My hairs on the rug.

My human is home!
I am so ecstatic I have
Made a puddle.

I hate my choke chain
Look, world, they strangle me!
Ack Ack Ack Ack Ack!

Sleeping here, my chin
On your foot-no greater bliss-
well, maybe chasing cats.

Look in my eyes and
Deny it. No human could
Love you as much I do

The cat is not all
Bad-she fills the litter box
With Tootsie Rolls

Dig under fence-why?
Because it’s there. Because it’s
There. Because it’s there.

I am your best friend,
Always, and especially
When you are eating.

You are my stamp pad
The mud I rolled in makes nice
Patterns on white shirts.

Squirrels, birds, and cats
Run everywhere, taunting me
I must chase them all.

It is morning now
I lick your sleeping face
Wake up – play with me!

I see my human
Thus I must take wing and fly
Is my name "Down, dog!"?


----------



## Gracie (May 29, 2016)

I found a real cutie for aaronleland


----------



## Gracie (Jun 7, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jun 7, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jun 7, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jun 7, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jun 7, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jun 7, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jun 7, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jun 7, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jun 7, 2016)

You know you did!


----------



## Gracie (Jun 7, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jun 7, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jun 7, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jun 7, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jun 7, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jun 7, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jun 7, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jun 7, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jun 7, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jun 7, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jun 7, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jun 7, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jun 7, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jun 7, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jun 7, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jun 7, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jun 7, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jun 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 7, 2016)

Those are hysterical!


----------



## Gracie (Jun 9, 2016)

This one is for Carla_Danger


----------



## Carla_Danger (Jun 9, 2016)

Gracie said:


> This one is for Carla_Danger


----------



## Carla_Danger (Jun 9, 2016)

Gracie said:


> This one is for Carla_Danger





Thank you, Gracie!  I just started my weekend!


----------



## Gracie (Jun 9, 2016)

Carla_Danger said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > This one is for Carla_Danger
> ...


Yay! Hope it is a good, long, wonderful weekend!


----------



## Carla_Danger (Jun 9, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...





I work odd hours, and my days off are on Thur and Fri.  I like my odd hours.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 9, 2016)

Weekends suck for days off. Everyone else is off too! I always enjoyed being at work Sat and Sun...usually had the place to myself or visiting with tourists. During the week when everyone else is at work...ROCKS!


----------



## Carla_Danger (Jun 9, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Weekends suck for days off. Everyone else is off too! I always enjoyed being at work Sat and Sun...usually had the place to myself or visiting with tourists. During the week when everyone else is at work...ROCKS!




If I had small children I would hate this shift. I love having days off during the week so I can get stuff done. Not only that, but my job is very laid back on the weekends, so it's pretty stress free until Monday.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 9, 2016)

Yeah, but you don't have small children..just a shitload of pugs, lol. And yeah...can't do banking on weekends, see the docs or a dentist, etc etc on weekends. I hated those days off...so...I always made sure my shift included weekends.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Jun 9, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Yeah, but you don't have small children..just a shitload of pugs, lol. And yeah...can't do banking on weekends, see the docs or a dentist, etc etc on weekends. I hated those days off...so...I always made sure my shift included weekends.




My pugs are right by my feet while I work. And they are quiet until 10pm, then they all start snoring.  lol


----------



## Kat (Jun 9, 2016)

Carla_Danger said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, but you don't have small children..just a shitload of pugs, lol. And yeah...can't do banking on weekends, see the docs or a dentist, etc etc on weekends. I hated those days off...so...I always made sure my shift included weekends.
> ...





awwwwwwwwwwww  That is cute, and funny!


----------



## Gracie (Jun 9, 2016)

Carla_Danger said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, but you don't have small children..just a shitload of pugs, lol. And yeah...can't do banking on weekends, see the docs or a dentist, etc etc on weekends. I hated those days off...so...I always made sure my shift included weekends.
> ...


Moki snores. But he stays in Daddys room. Karma is very quiet at night. When I get in the bed, she gets in her bed..which is my bed since my bed is now the recliner, lol. And in the morning...they both are very very quiet until we wake up. Such good fur children, they are.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Jun 9, 2016)

Kat said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...




One night I was talking to a customer and the pugs were snoring so loud, I know that man thought I was farting. lol I could tell by the awkward silence.


----------



## Kat (Jun 9, 2016)

Carla_Danger said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...


----------



## Gracie (Jun 9, 2016)

I don't know about anyone else, but I was visualizing that and hearing it as well.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Jun 9, 2016)

Gracie said:


> I don't know about anyone else, but I was visualizing that and hearing it as well.


----------



## Kat (Jun 9, 2016)

Carla_Danger said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know about anyone else, but I was visualizing that and hearing it as well.





OMG That is a hoot!


----------



## Carla_Danger (Jun 9, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...




They're better than most people.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 9, 2016)

omg....LOL!!!! Gawd I needed that! LOL


----------



## Gracie (Jun 9, 2016)

Carla_Danger said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...


Agreed. Which is why I am up here and will stay up here. And I am glad I called you with the pug pic cuz otherwise I would rarely see you..or your pugs.


----------



## Kat (Jun 9, 2016)

Those pugs are so adorable! I have never had one.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 9, 2016)

I had one once. I named her Peggy Sue and sang that song to her all the time. Until she had to be put down due to parvo virus. I found her on the street and took her home...long long ago. She was sick. Vet said she was too far gone to save.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 9, 2016)

I used to have a cat named Itta Tat. Middle name was Puddy.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Jun 9, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...





I haven't posted much in politics/current events lately. I go through spells where I simply lose interest, and this is one of those weeks.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Jun 9, 2016)

Gracie said:


> I had one once. I named her Peggy Sue and sang that song to her all the time. Until she had to be put down due to parvo virus. I found her on the street and took her home...long long ago. She was sick. Vet said she was too far gone to save.





Awwww, poor Peggy Sue.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 9, 2016)

Carla_Danger said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...


I wander upstairs now. No more downstairs. Which is a bummer in a way cuz Cassy Mo posted about her medical issue, Lone Laugher posted about his son making detective, GT gave info on his new podcast, etc. And I can't respond. Or rather...won't. Not down there.


----------



## Kat (Jun 9, 2016)

You can always make a thread of congrats etc up here.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Jun 9, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...





You should post down there whenever you feel like it. F-em.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 9, 2016)

Nah. It would be turned in to fodder. I will just wish everyone well in my head and beam it to them.


----------



## Kat (Jun 9, 2016)

There is always PM's too.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 9, 2016)

Carla_Danger said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...


Nope. Never again. Done.

Anyway....glad I have threads up here. I can always @ them in any of the ones I started.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Jun 9, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...





I'll come visit you up here.

I gotta get my beauty rest now. Have a good one!


----------



## Gracie (Jun 9, 2016)

I rarely pm. A scant few. And I am on ignore now with many of them...and they are on mine as well.

Meh. I shouldn't have mentioned it. Suffice it to say....they know where I can be found.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 9, 2016)

Night Carla. Give the snoring farting puggers kisses for me!


----------



## Kat (Jun 9, 2016)

Night!


----------



## Gracie (Jun 9, 2016)

So....I am watching Battle Of The Five Armies...again. This is probably about the 30th time?
It soothes me. I might fall asleep.

alksdhglaghairgpwhaogwgohaaaga'phjap'rikvkrpgaigega

Oops. I think it's started. Dozed off there for a sec and my head landed on the keyboard.^


----------



## Gracie (Jun 9, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jun 9, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jun 9, 2016)

This one always cracks me up!


----------



## Gracie (Jun 9, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jun 9, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jun 9, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jun 10, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jun 10, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jun 10, 2016)

Admit it. You do too!


----------



## Kat (Jun 10, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Admit it. You do too!






ha ha ha I have done that plenty.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 10, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jun 10, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jun 10, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jun 10, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jun 10, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jun 10, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jun 10, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jun 10, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jun 10, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jun 10, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jun 10, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jun 10, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jun 10, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jun 10, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jun 10, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jun 10, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jun 10, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jun 10, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jun 10, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jun 10, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jun 10, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jun 10, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jun 10, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jun 10, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jun 10, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jun 10, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jun 10, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jun 10, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jun 10, 2016)

And on this note..I think I am done for the night.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 11, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jun 11, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jun 11, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jun 11, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jun 11, 2016)




----------

